# pictures of Sam and Sasha



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
It's been awhile since I posted pictures of my two babies. Well! they no more yellow fuzzies on them and have grown up so fast. They are so much fun and just love me to death. They love to be on me and if I have something to do I can't get them off me, I'll put my hand up to them so they can get on my hand and the little stinkers will go across my back and get on the other side of me. They both have the sweetest personalities and very gentle when they peck my hand or arm. And kisses, boy do they love kisses, they will get up close to me for their kisses. I took some pictures of them together and one with their father, and how they look so much like him and their mother both.









Look how big my babies are now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

First picture looks like TRIPLETS, Mary Ann!

How your babies have grown! They sound adorable. so lovable AND smart!!

Looks like ALL of you are having a WONDERFUL time! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely babies. Handsome dad too.
Babies are so precious, too bad they grow so fast.
You're having a great time there seems like.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are just beautiful, Mary Ann! How wonderful that they are so loving with you!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They're sooooo adorable It's great that they're bonding with you and love to be loved. There's only one thing better then a big cute baby, TWO sweet hugable, kissable babies!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update on your 'babies' Mary Ann.  
They're beautiful.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sam and Sasha are wonderful. What a good job their mama and papa and you have done. I agree 100%, you can't beat those baby kisses.  

Thanks Mary Ann.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Beautiful babies. They're so cute. It's nice to know they like to kiss too!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How cute!! You're very lucky and so are they.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

Sam & Sasha have grown into 2 beautiful young pigeons I'm sorry but I've been out of the loop for awhile so I have a couple of questions. 1) where did these babies come from, I can't seem to recall. 2) I do remember that one of them had some problem with one of it's eyes, I guess that all cleared up then?

They do sound like the sweetest things, with the gentle nibbles they want to give and coming to you for kisses 

I can relate to how they always want to be on you. My Lucy and Ricky are still this way with me and always try to get on my back while I'm cleaning their room. They just love to be on me and even at approaching 3 years old

Have lots of fun with them and I'm happy to hear things are going so well, they really look great


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone and your welcome. I can't believe those two little fuzzy babies of mine are so grown up now. 
It's hard to tell the babies apart from the parents and the only way I can tell is by the color of their feet. The babies are also cooing to me, it's sounds so cute. 

Mr squeaks, They do look like triplets. I'm enjoying them all so much and life couldn't get any better. It's funny the other day I was talking to a woman and she mentioned about getting her son a bird but not a small bird, so I showed her my pigeons. Well she fell in love with my mine and was even petting them. I told her the pigeon can be raised in the house and makes a wonder pet. I think I have her hook on getting her son a pigeon. 

Reti, I wish they didn't grow so fast. The dad really is a handsome pigeon and their mom is really beautiful. I'm having a great time with them.

Terry, I have to laugh, when I'm petting Sam and Littleone the dad comes over by us, Sam chases his father away. They seem to love me so much and I think they know how much I love them. 



> There's only one thing better then a big cute baby, TWO sweet hugable, kissable babies! I agree 100%, you can't beat those baby kisses.


Pete and Maggie, You got that right. When I'm holding them I put my head against them and they love it, they won't move to get away. 

Maggie, The parents did do a great job with them, I was just the human mom and grandma that watched over them all.

Garye, They love to kiss and love to be kissed. I love giving my birdies kisses, and think there's nothing greater than to have them kiss me back.

Maryjane, I fell I'm the lucky one to have them in my life.

Brad, These are the two babies that my female had and hatched. Sasha is the one that had that thing by her eye. It went down and now there is just a flat piece of skin there, but not in the way where it blocks her vision. They really are sweet, and I love how gentle they nibble, and hope the nibbling stays gentle . They look forward to getting kissed, Sam will put his face close to me because he has to be the first one to get kissed and if I make him wait he will stretch his head and neck as if to say give me my kiss now.

Don't you love it when they want to spend all their time on you, you know they really love you. I hope mine stay like that, I know my Angel who is a racer is like that and when I hold her, she won't let anyone touch her. She will growl and peck anyone who tries to touch her. You can tell she really loves me and only me. I think your three are beautiful. I love the markings on your two, I've never seen markings like that on a pigeon.

Things are going really well and having so much fun with them.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are just adorable. I really cannot relate to any of that tameness. The only tame pigeons I have are my little ferals. 

Lucky You,
Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

Thanks for reminding me about where these two came from, I had forgotten how many pigeons you have altogether as well. When people like yourself, who have a lot of birds and different kinds, I lose track of numbers & names easily 

I really hope that these youngins stay nice and tame for you but I worry that the sweet nibbles and kisses won't last beyond the "terrible two's" of pigeonhood Mine were hand raised and even though they are still very, very tame, they aren't the same as they were when they were really young. Like yours, they were so gentle and really, REALLY clingy back then. Then the terrible 2's hit and they became aggressive and ornery, nipping and pecking and generally little brats They don't like to be approached anymore (this never stops me)but they will approach me on their terms for whatever affection they seek at that time.

The days of my youngsters' sweet niavete are gone now, but hopefully yours will remain the little tender angels they are now and for a long time to come


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary Ann,

Happy Thanksgiving!

The babies are just adorable. I can't imagine all that baby kissing..from the two of them. I'm envious, mine are all grown now.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks and sounds good.

Dont have tame pigeons - they are all in the loft outside but I do have my parrots inside for company.

P.S. my pigeons prefer flat perches due to the nature of their feet


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Feather. My babies, my blind pigeon, and my racer are the tamest out of all of them. The parents to the babies are tame, but not when they are sitting on their dummy eggs, they become very protective. They still allow me to pick them up and cuddle though. 



> When people like yourself, who have a lot of birds and different kinds, I lose track of numbers & names easily
> /QUOTE]
> Brad, I'm glad I'm not the only one . Your welcome. Those wonderful terrible 2's , never look forward to them. Hopefully they won't be to bratty.
> Starlings can be the same way, but I've been lucky when they hit the terrible 2's. I'm hoping they will be like my racer Angel, she is very gentle and she will be 2 years old in 2007. Her pecks are very soft, but only with me and with everyone else she will go for blood. I see a difference in all my bird with me and everyone else, they tend to want to be with me more. I think it's because I spend a lot of time with them, more than anyone else does. I really believe mine are all a one person bird. Speccy my starling that had his foot off now trusts me to the point where he will step up on my hand and walk around with me, something I thought would never happen being he's wasn't imprinted or tame.
> ...


----------

